# Bodies for horseboxes - where can you get them cheaply?



## jennystreek (9 June 2009)

Im considering changing horseboxes as I've been offered a good deal on a chassis cab. Ideally, I would like to get a nice body and put straight on the cab, but dont know where to even look for them?

Was thinking of trying to find a clapped out lorry with a good box on the back, but not sure if that's the best way?

Any tips, gratefully received!!


----------



## billyslad (9 June 2009)

You will need to find a body that is fitted with a similar wheelbase and a similar make of chassis to make youre life easy , eg a Iveco chassis will match cab heights etc with an old ford cargo and if you find the right wheelbase this can be a lot easier job as the batteries , fuel tank etc will be in a similar place

You may be better finding a body first


----------



## BigRed (9 June 2009)

There is always a small linage ad in the H&amp;H for a company in the midlands who sell horsebox bodies.  I called them once, they said you basically walk around their field and choose one that you think suits, you probably need to look at a hard copy of the magazine, maybe you will find it online ?  They were quite cheap.


----------



## miller (9 June 2009)

I googled that one's number before we decided to keep current body and found a website - did start cheap and tbf looked like there was a reason!    

Not sure but is it the same number as the guy who advertises to buy old befords etc? If so he breaks those and sells them to Eastern Europe so possibly the boxes are what comes off and he doesn't need?


----------



## popsdosh (9 June 2009)

generally old bodys wont fit on new chassis as the chasis rail width was standardised to a euro spec about 10yrs ago so the runners arent the right fit.
Also I can assure you that a body off a ford cargo with a luton will not go on an Iveco eurocargo as the doors are taller and you cant open them many people have been caught out by this one.
So do your homework very carefully and get help if you are not certain what you are doing .
You may find somebody with what you want and will fit it for you but please get somebody knowledgable to check it out when fitted as if not done properly it will fail its next test leaving you with a body that wont be worth anything
I dont know what chasis you have but I would only consider Iveco or Daf for a 7.5t as mercs and mans have very soft springing and roll about a lot.
Sorry if this all sounds negative but it is better to be ultra cautious when doing something like this.It may seem the cheap option but often ends up costing more.
I dont know what part of the country you are in otherwise I would offer some time and advice.


----------



## miller (9 June 2009)

I'd double check the chassis rail measurement as mentioned above when buying but our box has been swapped from a 1980 V plate Bedford TL to a MAN 8.153 and chassis rails were identical width? 

Personally have found the MAN rolls less than a Cargo we have used but be aware the Mercs/MAN's are heavier chassis.

Have you lokoed at sourcing a chassis and having someone like EA Horseboxes or Tristart build you a stick sided box on it (stick sided will be cheaper)


----------



## jennystreek (9 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
generally old bodys wont fit on new chassis as the chasis rail width was standardised to a euro spec about 10yrs ago so the runners arent the right fit.
Also I can assure you that a body off a ford cargo with a luton will not go on an Iveco eurocargo as the doors are taller and you cant open them many people have been caught out by this one.
So do your homework very carefully and get help if you are not certain what you are doing .
You may find somebody with what you want and will fit it for you but please get somebody knowledgable to check it out when fitted as if not done properly it will fail its next test leaving you with a body that wont be worth anything
I dont know what chasis you have but I would only consider Iveco or Daf for a 7.5t as mercs and mans have very soft springing and roll about a lot.
Sorry if this all sounds negative but it is better to be ultra cautious when doing something like this.It may seem the cheap option but often ends up costing more.
I dont know what part of the country you are in otherwise I would offer some time and advice. 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks for this.

the chassis we can get hold of is a Daf Euro spec - think its 2002, and we've been offered it for a couple of grand (through a friend who is in the lorry trade!). We currently have an older Daf, and my dad built the current box that is on it. I guess one option would be to put existing box on new chassis, but then that would mean it would be difficult to sell the current horse box.

we are in the SE London/ kent area if you can recommend anything. In terms of cost to get it done, my dad will be able to do it as he has access to workshops / tools etc, and did a very good job on the current one  
	
	
		
		
	


	





if we could get a nice box with living areas etc for 5k, then we would hopefully have a very nice lorry at the end of it!


----------



## popsdosh (9 June 2009)

The chasis sounds good, good price too
I believe there is a dealer around Stevenage that sells bodies will try and find details and PM you.From what I remember the Daf will take a body off a cargo as the doors are lower.
Taking your old body off is an option the chasis would still have a value around 1K even for breaking.
Or buy an older box at auction or from HH take the body off and then scrap chasis at least this gets over the problem of moving a body on a lorry which may cost £500 depending on distance


----------



## dieseldog (9 June 2009)

My sister bought alorry a couple of years ago a second hand box from PRB for £3k (I think) the chasis was rubbish, the body lovely.  PRB were selling totally unwarranted and had it in on a PX.  Might be worth trying horsebox manufacturers and see if they have any PXs in.


----------



## OldGit (9 June 2009)

Fitting a body onto your chasis is an easy way forward but the problem is weight. Pre-formed boxes are heavy and will limit you as to how many horses you can carry as well as stuff like generator, water tanks, before you even think about tack and people. If you want to think about more than two horses or overnight stays weigh up (sorry about pun) cost of coach build !!!. We are just looking to replace our box partly for this


----------



## jennystreek (9 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My sister bought alorry a couple of years ago a second hand box from PRB for £3k (I think) the chasis was rubbish, the body lovely.  PRB were selling totally unwarranted and had it in on a PX.  Might be worth trying horsebox manufacturers and see if they have any PXs in. 

[/ QUOTE ]

sounds promising - who are PRB though?


----------



## jennystreek (9 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Fitting a body onto your chasis is an easy way forward but the problem is weight. Pre-formed boxes are heavy and will limit you as to how many horses you can carry as well as stuff like generator, water tanks, before you even think about tack and people. If you want to think about more than two horses or overnight stays weigh up (sorry about pun) cost of coach build !!!. We are just looking to replace our box partly for this 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks - I've looked in to this, and dont think that coach build will be suitable for the very reasons pointed out. However, hopefully should be some aluminium boxes that still have a nice living area etc, that will keep within the weight. We built our current one to allow for 3 big horses, plus a bit extra.


----------

